
Show HN: Generate karaoke video for any song for free - youka
https://www.youka.club/
======
mrieck
Nice work automating this process! I had a similar idea but music licensing is
tough so I never thought it could survive in an app store without getting sued
into oblivion.

Maybe if it only read the user's own library of songs?

Are you thinking of turning this into an app? I'm curious if you're planning
to make this a business or if it's just for fun.

I want to make my fun webapp SuperAnimo[1] into a business, but so far I
haven't found product-market fit.

[1] [https://www.superanimo.com](https://www.superanimo.com)

~~~
youka
thanks mrieck! currently is just for fun, if i got sued i will take it down
and open source it. SuperAnimo looks very nice (idea and implementation) but
yeah, product-market fit is hard to achieve.

~~~
godot
As a karaoke fan and singer I like it! I just tried a random song off the top
of my head, and it was basically perfect. The voice and instrument were
splitted perfectly and the captions were in sync (caption 2 was better; 1 was
too short).

I agree as a consumer this isn't super useful even as a karaoke fan; just
because every song you type in, it takes a while to work on it
(understandably). And like GP said, licensing issues probably make it hard to
market this for consumers. But I wonder if you could market it to all the
companies that make and distribute karaoke videos for songs (to karaoke
shops). I know nothing about that industry, and would not be surprised if
there's already tooling that exists for this in the industry, but at least
this might be a competing way to do this more cheaply.

Alternatively, there's a lot of Youtubers who cover pop songs. There are
probably ways to work with them so they could easily locate vocal-free
versions of the songs they want to do.

~~~
youka
hi godot, thanks for your detailed feedback! i really think about product&fun
before money. shorter processing time requires costly GPU.. as i see it, it's
a really useful tool for the long tail, because for the popular songs you can
use other great services thats produce it professionally (like sing king
youtube channel), but the total count is only 30,000 songs from total of 60
millions songs!

------
ghego1
Neat idea! Reporting my experience: I've tried with November rain but it said
the song is too long. Probably it would be helpful to state that in the
research bar (?). Then I tried with welcome to the jungle, and the karaoke
effect was very very good, but unfortunately the lyrics were totally
unsynchronized, by 10 seconds or so. That is a pity as it completely
undermines the purpose of the tool...

~~~
youka
hi ghego1, thanks for your feedback. lyrics to audio alignment is unsolved
problem yet, so i use the best tools in existence, which give very good result
for 50% of the songs in almost any language. you can learn more about it here
[https://www.music-ir.org/mirex/wiki/2019:Automatic_Lyrics-
to...](https://www.music-ir.org/mirex/wiki/2019:Automatic_Lyrics-to-
Audio_Alignment)

------
Reubend
This is fantastic for an automated tool! It seems to work really well in the
few cases I tried it with.

One area it could be improved in that that lyrics sometimes overlap. As far as
I can tell, it always shows 2 lines of lyrics, but sometimes one goes over the
other so that they're hard to read.This is probably just a spacing issue that
could be fixed with some CSS.

~~~
youka
hi Reubend, happy to hear that you like it! the overlap looks like a bug in
chrome for mac, it never happened to me in safari or mobile browser..

------
jan6
they don't say how or where they get the info, and failed to get lyrics of a
song, despite recognizing and listing it in the dropdown... no mention of
WHERE it tried to get the lyrics and failed...

~~~
youka
hi jan6, youka here. i'm still in alpha stage, so bugs may happen. i'm search
lyrics mainly in public sources. tell me which song you want, i'll fix it for
you.

